# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  لا تقرأ هذا الخبر : عمرها 80 وحامل فى الشهر الرابع !!!!

## dr.abdelgalil

*عجوز ثمانينية حامل في شهرها الرابعالمصدر: 
تونس-يو بي أي
التاريخ: 28 مارس 2012 

إكتشفت عجوز تونسية في الثمانين من عمرها أنها حامل في شهرها الرابع، وذلك في حالة نادرة من نوعها.
وقالت صحيفة "الصباح" التونسية اليوم الأربعاء، إن عجوزاً تونسية في الثمانين من عمرها تبيّن أنها حامل في شهرها الرابع، وذلك في حالة نادرة وعجيبة.
وأشارت الصحيفة الى أن العجوز ذهبت إلى المستشفى الجهوي في مدينة سيدي بوزيد (365 كلوم جنوب)، وطلبت من الطبيب إنزال الجنين.
ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن الطبيب إمتنع عن إنزال الجنين باعتبار أنه في شهره الرابع، ووصف حالة العجوز الثمانينية بأنها "نادرة وإستثنائية"، وأرجعها إلى أن "البويضة يمكن أن تختفي ولا تظهر إلا بعد 30 أو 40 عاماً".
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مبروك جالك ولد
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*عمرها 83 سنة وحامل !!!!!!!!!!
و الهلال عمرو 83 سنة ولم يحمل







كاساً خارجياً !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## diaamahi

*ابو الطفل عمره كم؟
*

----------

